# This is how your suposta salt right?



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

To go along with the thread about the lowest bidder, here is there answer to salting the sidewalks. And yes I watched the guy apply the salt right out of a skid bucket.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Seems legit to me lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no fear of refreeze there!

Wow... did Bird move to Indiana?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't get it. I saw the pictures of the crappy plow job in the other thread. They are obviously cheap asses. Then they go and waste material by applying this much salt. It makes no sense!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> no fear of refreeze there!
> 
> Wow... did Bird move to Indiana?


Don't jinkz us


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

This Contractor is a absolute :terribletowel:I guess we can't blame it on the low ball thing. The entrance of the building must be full of salt. Could of threw salt on that little bit of walk. This is a rookie crew.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats just the walks. The main drive is ok, but the parking lot is terrible.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> This is a rookie crew.


Or just idiots!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

They dont want to do it again till after New Years.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> View attachment 168548


That dude has blew eye's. One blew one way and the other blew another way, LOL


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

too lazy to pitch and throw!


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

video wont run


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Most be counting on the tracking effect. Looks a little slippery toward the door or maybe didnt want any to track in. LOL


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

The contractor I sub for called me the other day flipping out that my guys were wasting ice melt and putting a whole bag out in the walkway to a building we have. I was very confused, for the whole building we used only a bag. There was no way they used that much. The contractor said it looked like **** and I had to go broom it off. He said it's the same color that we use, so it must have been us. We'll I get there and call them right back. Different ice melt completely. I was not happy I made the trip over (45 minutes from where I was working at the time). Talked to the business and the lady said they had put more down because they were afraid someone would slip because they couldn't see ours...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> The contractor I sub for called me the other day flipping out that my guys were wasting ice melt and putting a whole bag out in the walkway to a building we have. I was very confused, for the whole building we used only a bag. There was no way they used that much. The contractor said it looked like **** and I had to go broom it off. He said it's the same color that we use, so it must have been us. We'll I get there and call them right back. Different ice melt completely. I was not happy I made the trip over (45 minutes from where I was working at the time). Talked to the business and the lady said they had put more down because they were afraid someone would slip because they couldn't see ours...
> View attachment 168562
> View attachment 168563
> View attachment 168564


It should last a while.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow......


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

dieselss said:


> Wow......


Yeah, apparently ice melt only works if you put down so much it doesn't all melt and you can see it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Charge them the drive time.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> Charge them the drive time.


He still had me sweep the walks off and told me to just charge an extra time to shovel next time it snows.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> He still had me sweep the walks off and told me to just charge an extra time to shovel next time it snows.


 Could have filled some 5 gal buckets,be good to go next storm or two.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I dumped 8 yards of salt on this place today. It hadn't been touched since Saturday's snow. So, the 7-1/2" we got got trampled down by cars for three days, and the city plows and traffic had made 6" berms in the entrances. 14 degrees and the salt wasn't working very well, so I abandoned my truck and brought the wheel loader in.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> I dumped 8 yards of salt on this place today. It hadn't been touched since Saturday's snow. So, the 7-1/2" we got got trampled down by cars for three days, and the city plows and traffic had made 6" berms in the entrances. 14 degrees and the salt wasn't working very well, so I abandoned my truck and brought the wheel loader in.
> 
> View attachment 168565


Yuck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss, Please post some pics of the next event. As sorry of a job the guy does it is still comical. LOL


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll do that. 
Our maintenance guys were out yesterday cleaning up all piles of salt. So it's all a nice layer as of now


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I sure hope that's not the Hungry variety of salt...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> The contractor I sub for called me the other day flipping out that my guys were wasting ice melt and putting a whole bag out in the walkway to a building we have. I was very confused, for the whole building we used only a bag. There was no way they used that much. The contractor said it looked like **** and I had to go broom it off. He said it's the same color that we use, so it must have been us. We'll I get there and call them right back. Different ice melt completely. I was not happy I made the trip over (45 minutes from where I was working at the time). Talked to the business and the lady said they had put more down because they were afraid someone would slip because they couldn't see ours...
> View attachment 168562
> View attachment 168563
> View attachment 168564


That is unbelievable!! They can kiss those Boxwood plants goodbye...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I sure hope that's not the Hungry variety of salt...


It will just eat the sidewalks... those don't matter.


----------



## dingybigfoot (Jun 12, 2008)

You should see some of the Banks in the GTA.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leigh said:


> Could have filled some 5 gal buckets,be good to go next storm or two.


I didn't have anything with me or I would have kept it. I bet it was at least a 50# bags worth.


----------

